# PCD ReDelivery - Journey Completed!!



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

Fellow Bimmerfesters -

Just back home from last week's PCD redelivery experience - it was great!! So you're going to have to read, yet again, how it's the only way to get your new BMW and how nice everyone is and what a world-class operation BMW is and what a lifetime of memories we will have and how soon can we do it again, etc, etc. So here it is...

Whew - what a wonderful and event-filled day!

And, yes, the hotel stay and dinner the night before was just as good. The hotel staff is VERY attuned to the part they play in this experience and they are first class as well.

Thanks to Jonathan, Andy, Donnie, Jim, Tommy, and Ginger for our day there last Thursday. Skid pad, autocross, plant tour, off-road, lunch, hot laps, and ofcourse the redelivery with Donnie were all very exciting. The X5 off-road part was awesome and surprisingly was a favorite part of our day. All in all - GREAT!

Made our way back home today after traveling through the Carolinas and enjoying the new car. Finally, after ED and PCD - the car is home in the garage (been out to see it 4-5 times already!) She definitely looks at home there.

Took a few pics to share......


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats! How long was it from Munich drop-off to PCD redelivery?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post! Glad you had a great time and enjoyed the day.

Enjoy your new BMW:thumbup:


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

bmw325 said:


> Congrats! How long was it from Munich drop-off to PCD redelivery?


Little over 2 mos.

Happy Driving!!
CARNICK


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw325 said:


> Congrats! How long was it from Munich drop-off to PCD redelivery?


Thanks! Going to be picking up almost the exact same car (but in black) in April so I enjoyed the pics.


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

Great! Enjoy your experience and keep us updated here on the forum.

Regards -
CARNICK

"Driving a car is not a right - it's a privilege!"
- Unknown


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!
Donnie Isley


----------

